# Bragging on My Boggy Creek Diablo



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I picked the boat up in Jacksonville yesterday and brought her back to NOLA. I took it out on its maiden voyage on Lake Pontchartrain...Big Water. This boat has a very sharp entry with lots of flare and a good reverse chine. It carries a little V all the way to the transom. The ride is much softer and drier than you would expect of a 14 foot boat. I spent some time outfitting it and doing a little rigging, but I want to spend some time on it before I do any major rigging. The Etec 50 is the perfect motor for this boat.

I can't say enough good things about the owners of Boggy Creek. They were a pleasure to work with.

I will post more photos as I move forward with rigging and outfitting.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride ,bet it flies ...more pics and more detail ......Reverse chine ........Noisy????


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Front livewell looks slick. Congrats.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Congrats on the new ride ,bet it flies ...more pics and more detail ......Reverse chine ........Noisy????


Here's a pic of the chine. It's not overly noisy, but it does cause some slap. Everything is a tradeoff in this game huh? Rarely are dry and silent found on the same boat.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

We enjoyed a nice sunrise today!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Pretty boat


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice boat


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

@ 14'11" it's pound for pound the best riding boat in its class! I have taken the same hull 9 miles offshore! There is some hull slap, but the boat wasn't designed to be quiet, it was designed to take slop! 

Congrats man!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I honestly have no problem trading a little slap for a better, dryer ride.
Let everyone else get drenched in a 1 foot chop.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> @ 14'11" it's pound for pound the best riding boat in its class! I have taken the same hull 9 miles offshore! There is some hull slap, but the boat wasn't designed to be quiet, it was designed to take slop!
> 
> Congrats man!


Sorry for the derail. 
Creek, 9 miles offshore of Jax is what 50 feet of water?


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

The boat has really impressed me with its manners in a chop.  It's soft and dry beyond my expectations.  It was pretty choppy at times yesterday.  I did manage to get a few (3-4) drops of spray on me.  Stealth doesn't seem to be as critical in our stained waters here as it seems to be in in the clearer waters in FL.  

I'd love to see Boggy Creek build this boat with a self bailing deck.  It is deep enough and floats high enough to do it.  That and a completely closed rear deck would make this little guy safe enough to take anywhere.

I'll post more pics as I add my electronics.  They should arrive tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cool Paul! I was just in your neck of the woods last week and was dying to hit the marsh. Make sure and post up plenty of pictures!

How was the lake? Seemed calm the few times we crossed the south side on I-10.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Very cool Paul! I was just in your neck of the woods last week and was dying to hit the marsh. Make sure and post up plenty of pictures!
> 
> How was the lake? Seemed calm the few times we crossed the south side on I-10.


The Lake wasn't bad at all. 1 footers with some boat wakes mixed in. I had it out in a foot and a half chop yesterday and it surprised me by how well it did.

I'll certainly post more pics as I get it rigged. If you ever make it this way again, I expect a PM requesting a fishing trip!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I took the rainy morning to do my rigging.

It scares the hell out of me to drill a massive hole in a perfectly good boat.  Jensen makes a pretty cool gauge sized stereo.  A 3 inch hole saw did the trick...although I still itch.  EVERY hole I drill gets 5200 or 4200.  Pictured here is a generous barrier coat of 5200 around the inner perimeter of the hole.  I know the coring is supposed to be waterproof and rot proof, but it's too easy not to do.










Here's the completed layout.  The add ons are a Humminbird 581i FF/GPS, The Jensen stereo with antenna, a 12V lighter plug, and a pull on type switch that controls the electronics.










I also added a chair plug at the helm station and on top the polling platform.  I can unplug the chair and plug it in on a pedestal on top the poling platform.  I'll use this with the trolling motor remote control (to be added soon.).  I also added 24" rails on each side.  They serve the purpose of providing a hand hold for any passengers and they provide a mount for my Scotty blocks that can hold rod holders as pictured or cup holders.  You can also see the ice chest that I have held in place by four corner blocks.










Here are the tiny Poly Planar 4 inch speaker mounted well out of the way.  The system sounds pretty darned good!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Well damn. Last nights 5-10 knot wind forecast became 20+ knots of wind this morning. I am going to buy a sailboat and invest in wind farms.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lines remind me of my old Seastrike aka SeaSquirt. Great riding boat! 

Congrats on your new toy.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

> Lines remind me of my old Seastrike aka SeaSquirt.  Great riding boat!
> 
> Congrats on your new toy.


That was a badazz skiff, Nick. You miss it?


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

The remote control TM is fantastic. Running it while sitting on the poling platform works great. The boat looks tiny in this pic. I guess it's a true microskiff. Today was my first serious fishing trip on it and I am very satisfied. I mounted some adjustable rail mount Scotty rod holders. I had no idea when I mounted them that they could be positioned perfectly for access from the poling platform. It's easy to switch out rods without leaving the seat and with the way they are angled, they are out of the way. I had hoped to get upper 30's in speed with the 19" prop, but 35 was the best it would do at 5600RPM. I managed 4 keeper speckled trout and one nice flounder. Caught quite a few throwbacks and missed a nice red.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol that's my style of fishing right there


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Now you need to install a cup holder that can be reached from your seat [smiley=bier.gif]


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> The remote control TM is fantastic.  Running it while sitting on the poling platform works great.  The boat looks tiny in this pic.  I guess it's a true microskiff.  Today was my first serious fishing trip on it and I am very satisfied.  I mounted some adjustable rail mount Scotty rod holders.  I had no idea when I mounted them that they could be positioned perfectly for access from the poling platform.  It's easy to switch out rods without leaving the seat and with the way they are angled, they are out of the way.  I had hoped to get upper 30's in speed with the 19" prop, but 35 was the best it would do at 5600RPM.  I managed 4 keeper speckled trout and one nice flounder.  Caught quite a few throwbacks and missed a nice red.


That's called Cadilacking !


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

*You're doing it right*


----------



## Morgan_Duett (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful boat I was just in ace hardware in jax talking to a guy about boggy creek. those speakers! Are they loud enough to hear while running?


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Now you need to install a cup holder that can be reached from your seat  [smiley=bier.gif]


On the agenda!!! I need several cup holders.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Beautiful boat I was just in ace hardware in jax talking to a guy about boggy creek. those speakers! Are they loud enough to hear while running?


That would appear to be an easy question...but I have significant hearing loss. The stereo volume goes up to 40. When I turn it up to 35 or higher I can hear it along with engine noise and wind noise when I am running about 3/4 throttle. For the size and price of the speakers, I am quite satisfied.

You ought to call Boggy Creek and set up to visit their little plant. The owners are just as nice and accomodating as they can be. I am thrilled at this point with my boat. The ride in a chop surprised the hell out of me and it is remarkably dry. Yesterday I found out that it can turn ridiculously tight turns.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I had fished the Diablo by myself but had not yet fished it with two people.  Laurie and I headed out to the marsh yesterday to see what we could stir up.

On Laurie's fifth cast of the morning she hooked a nice redfish.  She went up on me 5-0 early in the day, but we ended up with one red and 5 specks each.  Many more were throwbacks.  She didn't understand the concept of reeling against the drag, so I had the pleasure of sorting out a huge mess when the fight was over.  I have got to teach her to use a spinning reel.










She was willing to show it off after we iced the life out of it.










I discovered a new redfish pond yesterday.  This little guy didn't get away.










In the same pond I had two get away.  Laurie snapped this shot at the moment I pulled my hook.











Back to the Boggy Creek Diablo.  As a one person backwater skiff it has far exceeded my expectations.  I am going to switch from the 19" prop to a 17" prop to get a little more hole shot.  I am only turning 5600 at WOT, so I probably won't lose top end when I switch to the 17" if it allows me to run at max RPM.  I spend very little time above 4500 rpms anyway, so even if I traded a little top end for better hole shot, I'd be OK.

As a two person boat, at 14' long and having a little V, it takes some coordination with your partner.  I took the poling platform chair for most of the day and gave Laurie the front.  Being elevated gave us some separation of lines and rod tips that we wouldn't have otherwise had.  We didn't tangle or bang rod tips once.  Laurie did have a scary moment with her red.  She was used to the Cape Island, so when the boat shifted as she stood up, she almost went swimming.  She moved into the cockpit to finish the fight.  She got used to the movement of the boat and by the end of the day, she was fine with to movement.

At this point I am thrilled with the boat and how good the Boggy Creek Boats co. ownership is.  They are singularly wonderful to deal with.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad your liking the new boat, sorry I didn't get a chance to get with you while I was over there. Fishing was off the hook! 

Ummm is you wife holding the spinning reel upside down? lol!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Paul I fish almost the same way I do not have polling platform. Love the boat and setup.

Creekrunner, it is a zebco 33 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Paul I fish almost the same way I do not have polling platform. Love the boat and setup.
> 
> Creekrunner, it is a zebco 33 if I'm not mistaken.


Oh that makes better since, didn't even know they still made those things.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> I am going to switch from the 19" prop to a 17" prop to get a little more hole shot.  I am only turning 5600 at WOT, so I probably won't lose top end when I switch to the 17" if it allows me to run at max RPM.  I spend very little time above 4500 rpms anyway, so even if I traded a little top end for better hole shot, I'd be OK.


on a 50 hp? I ran a 17" on my 90hp and have recently moved to a 15". 
Even though you don't run above 4500 your motor is still working harder to spin that larger prop and cruising speed. Me personally, I would try a bunch of props and sizes and see how your boat reacts with each one.


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Great looking boat!

Love your audio setup.  I hadn't really considered installing one on mine until I saw this thread.  
Very cool and very discreet [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe u could put a parasal and a drink holder with an umbrella drink.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

My drinkholder was pictured reeling in and holding a redfish in earlier photos.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Great looking boat!
> 
> Love your audio setup.  I hadn't really considered installing one on mine until I saw this thread.
> Very cool and very discreet [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Thanks. I have really been enjoying the boat and the sound system. Only time will tell on the tunes, but as it stands now, I am very happy with it.


----------



## Doug0393 (Feb 15, 2014)

Did you ever find out anything on the prop situation?Just wondering if you found a happy medium.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty little skiff and I love the color. Does it have a flatscreen tv? ;D Nice job on the rigging. You have everything you need in a small package. Now you just need some good weather to enjoy it.


----------

